# My New "L"



## wsmith96 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just received my second "L" lens. Nothing sexy, at least for the audience here, but I needed a standard zoom to compliment my used 5D. Just received a new 24-105L for $650. I'm impressed with the build quality and am excited to give it a workout this weekend. It's a white box, but that's okay for me. 

Next on my list is to upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100L macro.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jan 16, 2015)

...and the "L" glass addiction... ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats and yes, beware of L'addiction (spoken with a French accent )


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 16, 2015)

No kidding, my first L was the 70-200 F2.8 mk II. I was blown away with the quality of pictures it could produce compared to my 70-300 IS USM. Now I've got the itch and expect to have a total of 3 L's added to my kit this year.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> No kidding, my first L was the 70-200 F2.8 mk II. I was blown away with the quality of pictures it could produce compared to my 70-300 IS USM. Now I've got the itch and expect to have a total of 3 L's added to my kit this year.


Ouch, that's not a good one to start with. Killer IQ, build quality, IS, etc. My first L was the 135 f/2, which is understated, but proved to be equally addictive . Only bankruptcy can save me now   ;D


----------



## candyman (Jan 16, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > No kidding, my first L was the 70-200 F2.8 mk II. I was blown away with the quality of pictures it could produce compared to my 70-300 IS USM. Now I've got the itch and expect to have a total of 3 L's added to my kit this year.
> ...



Especially because you got infected with the 800 that you have rented 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2015)

candyman said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > wsmith96 said:
> ...


The 800mm is a both beauty and the beast - and my biggest crush :-[


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> No kidding, my first L was the 70-200 F2.8 mk II. I was blown away with the quality of pictures it could produce compared to my 70-300 IS USM. Now I've got the itch and expect to have a total of 3 L's added to my kit this year.



I'm right there with you! The 70-200 f2.8 L II was my first "L" and the 24-105 f4 L was my second. Just upgraded my body from a 40D to a 7DII, so I'm a little short on cash again. I dream of getting the 16-35 f4 L and the new 100-400 L II. I hope to stop after that with one of the 50's, maybe even the Sigma 50 Art. It's getting really good reviews.


----------



## nc0b (Jan 16, 2015)

Geek. With your two bodies, get a used 5D classic with a S/N starting with a 2 or a 3, and you will love your L glass zooms even more. They can be had for $500 range today. A 6D would be grand, too, but you likely don't want to spend another $1300 now.


----------



## slclick (Jan 16, 2015)

My EF 2xMk3 came today, what a cute little L pouch! Might actually be the first and only L pouch I've had I can find a use for!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 16, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Been using my Canon 800mm F5.6 for years now, all I can say it OOOOOOOOH!
Never put one on your camera - you will be smitten!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 16, 2015)

mmm I have got 2 L lens a 70-200 is 4 and a 400 5.6l now I am going to wait I need the 85 1.8 for my self and the 24 pancake for my wife. oh forgot a got a 1.4 tele mk3 and that's really is in the l class


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 16, 2015)

My first L was the trusty 24-105mm. Combined with a 7D it was a mind blowing increase in image quality from my old Sony DSLR. Then I got the 700-200L f2.8 II which made me tingle inside (and also realise I had a LOT of work to do to improve myself).

Yesterday I got the ef-s 24mm panckae for my birthday. It looks so bare without a red ring around the end  I also fear it may give me G.A.S for more prime lenses.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 16, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Yesterday I got the ef-s 24mm panckae for my birthday. It looks so bare without a red ring around the end...



Easily fixed with a red rubber band. ;D


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2015)

nc0b said:


> Geek. With your two bodies, get a used 5D classic with a S/N starting with a 2 or a 3, and you will love your L glass zooms even more. They can be had for $500 range today. A 6D would be grand, too, but you likely don't want to spend another $1300 now.



I'm afraid I would get hooked on the full frame and have to sell body parts to buy the 5D mark IV or whatever the next version is called. For now I live in ignorant bliss. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> I just received my second "L" lens. Nothing sexy, at least for the audience here, but I needed a standard zoom to compliment my used 5D. Just received a new 24-105L for $650. I'm impressed with the build quality and am excited to give it a workout this weekend. It's a white box, but that's okay for me.
> 
> Next on my list is to upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100L macro.



"L" addiction is real. I can testify to that. The 24-105 is a nice lens. It provides a good range of focal lengths for general all-around shooting. I like mine a lot. I bought a 16-35mm L f/4 this past spring and am absolutely head over heels with its quality. I do a fair bit of landscape shooting, so this lens is the one most commonly found on my 5D Mark II at the moment. I also love the 100L macro. It's a great lens. I also have the 70-300L and the 300L f/4. I love them both and would recommend either. I owned the 400 f/5.6 for a while. It took great pictures but I didn't have as much success as I'd liked with handholding it. The 300 with the 1.4 Mark III extender does a great job as a replacement. I'm thinking about the new 100-400L Mark II as a replacement for the 70-300 and possibly the 300. Decisions, decisions. Sometimes I think it's just about having something new. I feel the pain.  8) :


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 16, 2015)

I went to "L" in the opposite direction as most here starting with the 24-105mm f4 IS then purchasing the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II. I'm hard pressed to say which I like more as they fill such different roles for me. Yes I could get a 24-70 f2.8 to replace the 24-105mm but I'm in no hurry.
I'm currently saving up for a 16-35mm f4 IS although the 100mm macro non-L might be next.


----------



## Joey (Jan 16, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Next on my list is to upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100L macro.



Okay.... The 100L gives you a little extra reach over your EFS 60, always welcome with insects and suchlike, and it has very useful IS (but are you going to use it for macro photography handheld?). The image quality is only superb, by which I mean the EFS 60 has similarly superb image quality and although it's not weatherproofed it's very well built and like the 100L doesn't extend or rotate its front element or anything distasteful like that.

You shoot crop, so the 60mm will double as a very good portrait lens while the 100mm will be a bit long for many portrait purposes.

Can I encourage you to focus your L envy at a different L? I think you'll get more benefit...!


----------



## sulla (Jan 16, 2015)

Ouch, another L-GAS case, someone call Dr. House, perhaps he's got a clue how to treat this in its early stages?

This is my anamnesis:

I started out with the 28-135 on an EOS 5. In the analog age this was just about fine.
Then I went digital with the 5D and my L-addiction was started with the 24-105L kit lens. Canon really is a clever company.
After this I found I needed a few primes because f/4 just wasn't enough. So I got the 50 1.4 and the 28 1.8.
Needless to say that I couldn't stick to them for very long, as the build and IQ just didn't match the 24-105...
So, I ditched the non-L primes to settle for the 2.8 trinity zooms...
OMG, what should I tell you, not long until I found 2.8 just wasn't fast enough...
Luckily Canon really has a few decent, fast primes. So far I've only got the 24 1.4 but...
the 85 1.2 is sure to follow this year...

Dr. House, where art thou?


----------



## sulla (Jan 16, 2015)

> Easily fixed with a red rubber band.



Actually, this is just BRILLIANT! I'll try it!!!


----------



## NancyP (Jan 16, 2015)

Started with 70-200 f/4 L IS, then got 400 f/5.6L no-IS, then got 180 f/3.5L no-IS 1:1 macro. I get more use out of the two primes. I shoot close-ups with that macro hand held, usually at high speed, often with a 1.4x TC II attached. It provides some comfort zone for the critter (eg cottonmouth or timber rattler) and for me! The blur of the 180 macro is worth the extra money and heaviness.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations on the new addition!

My first "L" was somewhat underwhelming, nothing like yours. I bought a 100-400L used and it was a poor copy, not very sharp and required AFMA of -19 on the wide end and +11 on the other. I sold it and purchased a new 70-200 2.8 II followed shortly by a 35L. I've done some buying and selling of other L's along the way, but the 70-200 has a permanent home in my kit.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

sulla said:


> > Easily fixed with a red rubber band.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is just BRILLIANT! I'll try it!!!



LOL...call me Dr. House.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Started with 70-200 f/4 L IS, then got 400 f/5.6L no-IS, then got 180 f/3.5L no-IS 1:1 macro. I get more use out of the two primes. I shoot close-ups with that macro hand held, usually at high speed, often with a 1.4x TC II attached. It provides some comfort zone for the critter (eg cottonmouth or timber rattler) and for me! The blur of the 180 macro is worth the extra money and heaviness.



I shouldn't have read this. I'm still enjoying the honeymoon period of my 70-200 F4L IS. You mean there could be lenses I'm going to want and use even more???


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

Famateur said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > > Easily fixed with a red rubber band.
> ...



Truth be told, I think I got the idea from somewhere on this forum a year or two ago. Neuro's got a whole bunch of posts -- I'll give him the credit unless someone else pipes up. Thanks Neuro!


----------



## Greatland (Jan 17, 2015)

I have both the 24-105, which is one of my 'go to' lenses as well as the new 100 Macro...both very fine lenses and worth every penny of their cost.....now you need the 70-200 and a 1.4 extender


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 17, 2015)

Joey said:


> You shoot crop, so the 60mm will double as a very good portrait lens while the 100mm will be a bit long for many portrait purposes.
> 
> Can I encourage you to focus your L envy at a different L? I think you'll get more benefit...!



Hi Joey - thanks for your response. I have both crop and FF camera's and I would like a macro to fit my 5D. I have no problems with the 60mm macro, it is a fine lens and has produced some awesome pictures, but I don't see the need to keep both lenses when I would have one lens that will work with both cameras. I've attached one of my favorite pictures using the 60 macro. The exposure is a tad dark, but the butterfly had just hatched and was posing perfect on my daughter's finger for a hand held shot. It's amazing just how furry butterflies are. 

-wes


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 17, 2015)

Greatland said:


> I have both the 24-105, which is one of my 'go to' lenses as well as the new 100 Macro...both very fine lenses and worth every penny of their cost.....now you need the 70-200 and a 1.4 extender



Hi Greatland. Thanks for the advice and I do have a 70-200 F2.8 Mk II with the 1.4 extender III. That lens and teleconverter have been my go to combo for all of the sports shooting I do. It's perfect for little league baseball  Actually, I haven't found anything the 70-200 isn't perfect for!


----------



## Act444 (Jan 17, 2015)

The 24-105 was my first "L" and glad to say I still have it and use it (although it's now a different copy). Very versatile on the 5D3, and it was also nice on the T2i I originally bought it for.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats OP 

Be aware, the GAS for *L* lenses has no end - bigger and faster is the ONLY way out ;D


----------



## Khalai (Jan 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Be aware, the GAS for *L* lenses has no end - bigger and faster is the ONLY way out ;D



Bigger and faster until we end up with 10-2000/1.4L HIS USM DO TC WTF OMG lenses


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

Khalai said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Be aware, the GAS for *L* lenses has no end - bigger and faster is the ONLY way out ;D
> ...



LOL...too true, and thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Joey (Jan 17, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > You shoot crop, so the 60mm will double as a very good portrait lens while the 100mm will be a bit long for many portrait purposes.
> ...


Beautiful pic, thanks for posting it!


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 17, 2015)

Khalai said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Be aware, the GAS for *L* lenses has no end - bigger and faster is the ONLY way out ;D
> ...



Then you get GAS for the latest vehicle to carry it ;D


----------



## timothetoad (Jan 17, 2015)

So awesome!

I got my first L lens the same day as you! Bought a refurbished 16-35 f/4L IS for my 6D. In love with the semi distorted ultra wide angle look. So far, so good.


----------



## slclick (Jan 17, 2015)

timothetoad said:


> So awesome!
> 
> I got my first L lens the same day as you! Bought a refurbished 16-35 f/4L IS for my 6D. In love with the semi distorted ultra wide angle look. So far, so good.



The more I use this lens the more it's value is apparent. It renders colors and contrast very well. Much improved over the 17-40 or 16-35 Mk2.


----------



## ecka (Jan 17, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > You shoot crop, so the 60mm will double as a very good portrait lens while the 100mm will be a bit long for many portrait purposes.
> ...



Do you know that you can use EF-S 60/2.8 Macro on your 5D with EF 12 II Extension Tube, or similar third party alternatives? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAr9FfFxlqo


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 17, 2015)

ecka said:


> Do you know that you can use EF-S 60/2.8 Macro on your 5D with EF 12 II Extension Tube, or similar third party alternatives? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAr9FfFxlqo



No I didn't. Wouldn't the vingetting be severe?


----------



## ecka (Jan 17, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know that you can use EF-S 60/2.8 Macro on your 5D with EF 12 II Extension Tube, or similar third party alternatives? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAr9FfFxlqo
> ...



According to the Australian guy from the video, there is no vignetting at all. Just watch it .


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 18, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> I just received my second "L" lens. Nothing sexy, at least for the audience here, but I needed a standard zoom to compliment my used 5D. Just received a new 24-105L for $650. I'm impressed with the build quality and am excited to give it a workout this weekend. It's a white box, but that's okay for me.
> 
> Next on my list is to upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100L macro.



Congrats and beware of 'L' GAS. Muy first one was the 17-40 f4L and later I never stopped. The only non-L are my 15mm f2.8 (fisheye) and the 35 f2 IS but they are dammed good lenses that I never thought about to updrage to 'L' lens.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 19, 2015)

I may have to try the extension tube out!


----------



## CurtL5 (Jan 19, 2015)

My affliction only continues to grow...

Started out with the 70-200 2.8 (non IS) attached to a 40D and that quickly progressed to a 5dMiii which somehow managed to come attached to a 16-35 2.8ii. Most recently, the stork brought a 100-400ii so I am in full-blown "L" with no remission in sight. 

I still need to cover btwn 35 and 70 so I see the 24-70ii bug coming in the not so distant future.

Communicable lens disease... (CLD?) SHEEESH !!!!


----------



## Rams_eos (Jan 19, 2015)

I got my first as 70-200 F4 L IS and was really impressed by image quality. I then had a 100mmMacro 2.8 L IS and this is an awesome lens. The best ever I had in hands.
I then acquired the 24-105 L with the 6D, but I have to say, I have not been very impressed by IQ ??? . May be it’s not a great copy but I was expecting more :-\ .
I am now looking close to 100-400mm II. I believe I will dive as soon as availability is better. I tried it and IS is stunning and optic is sharp  .
I don’t know if it is GAS or L addiction, but this is definitively Sharp images syndrome


----------

